# ARGGG My Dog is Afraid of the Refrigerator



## IcyMist (Jun 5, 2006)

Have you ever wanted to soothe your dog, pick it up and snuggle it, tell it that it is okay and the big bad refrigerator won't come and get it?  ARGGG my dog is driving me crazy!!!!!  I had to have the temporary refrigerator put in the living room because we were out of space everywhere.  I had forgotten how afraid of everything Penny is.....she would stand in the kitchen and poke her head around the door just a little and bark when she saw the refrigerator.  She wouldn't voluntarily come into the living room and so I carried her in there and let her sit next to me in my chair.  Poor pup started shaking like a leaf.  After 6 hours she still wouldn't come in the living room and THEN something fell on the floor in the kitchen and Penny was so nervous that she scooted backwards into the hallway.  Well now she is stuck in the hallway and won't go in the kitchen or the living room.  She is only 10 months old, so I am hopeful that she will get over part of the scared of anything new.  She was shaking so badly that I ended up giving her some doggie nerve tonic.    Unfortunately she won't eat when she is scared and I am hoping that giving her the nerve tonic will help calm her down.  She isn't shaking any more, but she won't go in the kitchen or living room.....she actually went and layed down in her crate where she feels safe.  She never does that until bedtime.  Anyone out there have this problem?


----------



## middie (Jun 5, 2006)

Awww Icy I'm sorry. I used to have a dog that tried to crawl under my waterbed anytime there was thunder. But as far as a fridge goes I never had that happen.


----------



## MJ (Jun 5, 2006)

Nope, not with the fridge, just the vacuum cleaner and fireworks that go off in the sky.

Maybe you should hang a big FAT juicy steak on the fridge...


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 5, 2006)

She won't even come in the living room for her favorite liver treat and that is something because she loves them and would do the laundry for one itty bitty bite of one of those.


----------



## jkath (Jun 6, 2006)

Poor baby!

Rather than assume she'll be fine, make her feel comfy. For the time being, put her necessities into a completely different part of the house, and let her get back to eating. How much longer must the temp be there? Did she ever have a terrible experience with a large box/appliance before you got  her?


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2006)

We just got the temp yesterday and it will be there for 2 weeks.  She hasn't eaten a thing since Sunday.  She normally will not eat for a day or two and then all of a sudden she is eating again, BUT she will at least nibble a little food and now she won't touch it.  Everything is moved in different part of house, and I keep trying to get her to come in the living room to play but she won't and she absolutely loves to play.  

Am a little worried about her, but am hoping that she will get back to normal soon.


----------



## Trip (Jun 6, 2006)

Maybe the fridge is haunted lol... but seriously, maybe if you put some tasty puppy treats (stuff she reallllllly craves) in a dish near, but not too near the fridge, she'll make peace with it.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2006)

The frig is in the living room and she won't go any where near the living room now.


----------



## Claire (Jun 6, 2006)

I thought my dog was a 'scaredy cat'!!!  She's afraid of a lot of stuff, from loose grocery bags to little yard statues.  But at least she does connect the fridge to food and IT doesn't scare her!  Of course it might if I had to move it into the living room.  Most animals really do NOT like change.  I think the funniest thing is that she acts very mortally, lady-like, offended at human bodily sounds.  If she's sitting  near you and your body does anything from gas to a gurgling tummy, she stands up and looks at the offending body part, then at your face, and then very delicately walks away to sit somewhere else.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 6, 2006)

Poor little guy.  

Heck.... my cat.... as SOON as I open the refridge, he comes over and sniffs EVERYTHING!


----------

